# Harlequin Du Carel



## SpoiltDora (24 January 2009)

Hi,

I am wanting to put my warmblood in foal this year as a two year old. A friend who has got two horses by Harlequin Du Carel and knows of / has ridden others by him suggested him, i have searched on the internet and found other foals by him but can't find any information on him or his stud fee. Does anyone know where i could find this?

Thanks


----------



## Rollin (24 January 2009)

With a name like that he should be in the French Stud Book try googling Haras Nationaux sorry I don't know what page.  All owners details should be on the stud book site.


----------



## SpoiltDora (24 January 2009)

Thanks , Will have a look.


----------



## magic104 (24 January 2009)

This is his pedigree Selle Francais showing 3 offspring
http://www.sporthorse-data.com/d?z=6H6s7Y&amp;d=Harlequin+Du+Carel+


----------



## magic104 (24 January 2009)

HARLEQUIN DU CAREL
Chestnut, 1995, IHR-2562898, Breed: (SF). 
Ht 170 cms. Girth 198 cms. Bone 21 cms
Michael Quirke, Ballymoureen, Littleton, Thurles, Co Tipperary. Phone: 0504-44124. Mobile: 086 0619519. Fax: 0504-44297.
111 Mares Covered in 2005, 84 Foals registered in 2006 (38 Colts, 46 Fillies). 405 Foals registered in total (210 Colts, 195 Fillies


----------



## SpoiltDora (24 January 2009)

Thankyou


----------



## southsidestud (25 January 2009)

theres some  on horse quest in the youngstock section by him for sale


----------



## firm (27 January 2009)

Hi 
If you search on this site you will find offspring by him
http://www.irishsporthorse.com/search/


----------



## SpoiltDora (31 January 2009)

Thanks


----------



## Nightmare before Christmas (10 June 2009)

I have a young horse by this stallion and a friend of mine has two other horses by the same stallion. I have also competed against other of this stallions offspring. All horses seem to be very quirky and spirited but seem to be extreamly tallented at showjumping. Mine is difficult to handle and temprimental on the flat but once jumping loves her job and has a very careful.


----------



## SazzyB (17 March 2010)

Sorry, I joined this thread a little late!  I have a horse by Harlequin Du Carel out of Oak Flight.  Harlequin Du Carel is now a graded stallion on the ISH register.  My horse is a 1999 foal and he is also quite quirky, very opinionated and also can be fussy in his mouth - as in, not quiet - I spoke to someone else who had a Harlequin horse and she found the same with hers.  On the plus side, he is a real sweetie, very genuine show jumping and very careful, not a big action, looks like he could just about jump 2 foot but when the fences go up he makes a bit more effort!  He also has really helped me out when I've got it wrong, both show jumping and cross country. I have also done dressage with him, which he does but is not very settled.  I also event him and he jumps great, but gets very distracted on course (and out hacking).  Seems he sees/ hears stuff from miles away and it really distracts him.  He has also been a bit funny with water.  Very laid back chap, but when younger could be a bit nappy and rear/ throw a strop if he didn't get to do what HE wanted to do!!!  Still does a little bit, but in the main he listens!!


----------



## LMsporthorses (17 March 2010)

http://www.ballymureenstud.com/harlequin.html

Hi Stud Fee is 700 euro . I have a rising 4yr old by him and she is absolutely fantastic took on her first outing this eve showjumping and she jumped amazing very scopey .. He seems to throw Big horses from what I have seen and very elegant and leggy mine is a 16.3hh chestnut mare with a great temperament and is very ridable/trainable Just takes everything in her stride. Thinking bout him for my mare that has just foaled for the next one !!
Pm me your email and Ill send some pics if you want !


----------



## bunnereeny (4 October 2013)

Nightmare before Christmas said:



			I have a young horse by this stallion and a friend of mine has two other horses by the same stallion. I have also competed against other of this stallions offspring. All horses seem to be very quirky and spirited but seem to be extreamly tallented at showjumping. Mine is difficult to handle and temprimental on the flat but once jumping loves her job and has a very careful.  
	
	
		
		
	


	




Click to expand...

I have a gelding by this stallion out of an ISH mare. He's quiet and good all rounder. 

This stallion is known for throwing big foals. Mine is dead on 18hh!


----------

